# My 8ft x 4ft x 3ft dragons viv (Pic Heavy)



## The Roach Hut

After spending many years owning dragons and seeing many posts about fake backgrounds I decided to give it a go myself. I was inspired by a viv build by Andy (Hades dragons) and here is the link to that. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/169742-fake-rock-enclosure-image-heavy.html

Before I get into it I would like to say thanks to Andy for him answering questions throughout his thread and hopefully my thread will help others into having a go at making their own.

I decided I was going to build the viv from scratch and that this would be a the viv I always wanted no matter what the cost. The viv would be 8ft x 4ft x 3ft to house some of my female dragons.

I started out by building a frame out of rough sawn 3” x 3” timber, as this would give me the strength that was needed due to the size and the fact I wanted to add vivs above it.

Here is a picture of the frame. As you can see it allowed me not to have any support down the middle which will allow the front to be just glass with no loss of structural integrated. The reason its 4 ft high is to enable me to have it just lifted off the floor and too allow for the 6” taken up by the framework. This ensured that the inside dimensions were 8ft x 3ft x 3ft which would allow me the size I needed.











Once the frame was built I moved on to adding 9mm OSB available from B&Q in 8ft x 4ft sheets. These were cut to fit the internal side measurements, which will create a double skin effect.





























Now that the main carcass is built it was time to install the polystyrene and ventilation system. I saw this done once before and liked the idea but decided to modify it to suit my needs.

Here you can see the PVC pipe work I used for the inlet and outlet to the ventilation system. This is 1 and half inches in diameter. As you can see in the first pic the pipe comes in to the viv from the left hand side and travels to the top of the viv where it then will travel in the cavity and back into the viv. The reason for this is that I do not want the pipes visible and these can be hidden within the foam work. Also I didn’t want it to just come through the top of the viv, as I would be stacking other vivs on top of the build.












This is where the pipe work travels across through the roof of the viv











This is it entering back into the roof of the viv











The left hand pipe is to be the fresh air feed into the viv, while the right hand pipe will be the exit out of the viv. This starts at the roof travels down the pipe into a sealed box that I created in order to become a chamber for the fan to suck the air out of.





























On the other side of this wall a cut out was drilled so that a large hole was created into the chamber that was attached on the inside of the viv. To this a Bathroom extractor fan was reversed and screwed and sealed. This is the fan that would suck out all the hot air once the viv had surpassed the desired temperature. I mounted it this way in order to ensure that should the fan break down for some reason all I would need to do would be remove the outer skin, I would not need to affect the inside of the viv whatsoever and this would mean I would not be disturbing the dragons. I agree with some people that if you regulate the lights with stats as most hobbyists do, then this would act in the opposite way to the dragon’s natural environment, where it is brightest at the hottest part of the day. However, by regulating lights this would plunge the viv into darkness at the hottest part of the day. This fan will be attached to a cool stat set to activate over 85 degrees if the cool zone should get much higher than this. This would then switch on until the cool zone had cooled down to the desired temperature.




















Now it was time to start making the fake rock wall. I wanted to create an environment that was very 3D and the polystyrene I used was from Focus and B&Q it is the insulation boards you can buy called space boards











This is a long process for such a large viv and took me nearly 2 months of just carving and gluing foam together. Every single rock was carved separately as I wanted it to look more like a rock face. I’m hoping that when it is painted that it would look very realistic.

I also designed the rock face so that I can still use the whole footprint of the viv, as they would be able to climb on the rocks. 











Each rock carved was stuck with no nails to the viv and the rock below, which made the whole thing very strong. I used a bread carving knife to cut the foam. As you can see in the next pic I have left a gap in the rockwork this will be the start of a walkway, which the dragons will be able to use right away around the entire viv. The center of the viv this walkway splits into two layers where this would give access to the upper part of the viv onto the large outcrop and the sand stone pillar.


----------



## The Roach Hut

Each piece gets added and they are all different sizes in order to give overhangs 











You continue to build the rocks and add them as you go working around the viv changing the way its done and incorporating the pipe work and boxes behind them. It takes some time but as u can see the results is well worth the months of effort.




































Once all the foam work was done it was time to turn my attention onto the lighting in order to make it easier to dry out the grout and paint when it came to that part of the build.

The lighting consists of 2 x 60 watt spots at either end, which is located to be shining at the main basking sites. Also an MVB Megaray 260 watt which should give me around 250 – 300 uw/cm2 at a distance of 2ft from the main basking site, and to balance out the lighting there is a 5ft fluorescent fitting with a tropical fish tank tube in this will supply the light colours that are missing with the MVB. Although this will not benefit the dragons whatsoever. I believe that it will help balance the light out and make the colours stand out better within the viv. You will see the lights in the next few pics. These will be the only form of heat as the entire room is heated to 80 degrees.

Next it was time to turn all this foam into rocks and to grout the entire thing with 3 coats of grout. There are many ways to grout and what to buy. Ready made or powder will do, the secret is to water it down a little to be able to apply it with a paintbrush. I bought mine at B&Q and these are the bags I used.











How much you will need will depend on your viv and the size and complexity of the rocks. This viv took 11 bags just to do 3 coats. The good thing is they are only £3 a bag so for £33 it was grouted. Here are some pics of it grouted and also the lights minus the MVB as this bulb is so expensive it will be the last thing to be added encase I break it.


----------



## The Roach Hut

How much you will need will depend on your viv and the size and complexity of the rocks. This viv took 11 bags just to do 3 coats. The good thing is they are only £3 a bag so for £33 it was grouted. Here are some pics of it grouted and also the lights minus the MVB as this bulb is so expensive it will be the last thing to be added encase I break it.







































Next came the painting and I did a little research into trying to get these to look sort of real. Hopefully I didn’t do to bad a job.

There are many different methods in which to paint your fake rocks and give them a realistic colour. Including acid burns and adding pigments to your grout, however the method I picked and that is the easiest for the beginner is water based paints. Usually acrylics, however I used just normal emulsions as I intend to seal this paint and no harm can come to my dragons.

The paint must be applied in many layers and the more layers you paint the better your rocks will look. The great thing is that if your not happy with the way it looks you can simply keep painting over it until you are happy and such time as you seal it. Painting a heavy base coat is also a good fundamental method to change the colour of the grout, which would be either white or grey to start with. If you wanted rocks that were red or brown in base colour then this is how you would accomplish that.

Professional quality spray equipment can cost a lot of money so the method I used was to use pressurised spray bottles like the ones below. I bought 4 in order to not have to clean them in between each colour I was able to keep the paint in them should I need it again.











You need to mix acrylics with 3 parts water to 1 part paint and if you use thicker water based paint vary the amount of water so that it flows through the bottles easily. You want to avoid massive blotches of paint and just get a fine mist. If you do get any blotches do not worry just use a sea sponge to dab it off. It will take you a little while to get used to getting a fine mist and a bucket is a must to try your spray before putting it on your rocks.

So you choose your overall base colour, it could be grey red or brown. These are the most common, with my viv I used red and the brown or grey as base colours and you also need too light colours for high lights. To get a good finish you apply layers and you must wait until each coat is fully dry before continuing.

Here I added a few plants to the base coat just to give u an idea how bright it is.





























Oh and while I have these red pics I took this time to test the ventilation system actually would work as you can see from the pic it is sucking up the smoke and it would be extracted through the extraction fan out into the room.




















Once you start to get many layers of paint on your rocks they should look something like this






































I decided after 12 coats of paint that the colour was too light so I then added a coat of grey over the top to tone it down a little. Although it looks a little dark now the time the sand and plants are added and the sky painted in then this will look more natural


----------



## The Roach Hut

as there are about 8 or 9 different colours and about 20 different shades going on within the paintwork.





























This is the feeding station that I built this will house 3 separate bowls and you wont see all the red when these are installed











I will update you when its finished, this should be by the end of feb. building something this size takes months and is not cheap. i will give u a breakdown and more pics of finished results to give u an idea then.

I hope this helps others to have a go

Tony


----------



## missy_moo

wow looks amazing:2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks hopefully it will be awesum when its finished... cant wait now as the end is in site. i just need to get paid in order to finish it


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez

Absolutely stunning. I'm so impressed. I'd love to do that one day. - Need more space though! Your spoilt Beardies,


----------



## The Roach Hut

EmeraldSapphirez said:


> Absolutely stunning. I'm so impressed. I'd love to do that one day. - Need more space though! Your spoilt Beardies,


 well im hoping they will be and that the MVB will help their colours and behaviour patterns


----------



## HadesDragons

It's looking suitably awesome already! How much does that thing weight though?! I'm not sure I'd fancy trying to shift that around too much...

I love the ventilation system as well - maybe one day it will become a more mainstream way of controlling MVBs...

The beardies should love all the nooks and crannies in there (as will insects :whistling2 - because you've gone for such a powerful MVB it should be fine for the beardies to make full use of all the little hidey holes and shaded areas.

Can't wait to see it finished - you've done a top job so far mate!


----------



## brl21

Blimey, very impressive! :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks andy. if i was feeding insects in this viv then i wouldnt have made it so elloborate. but they only getting their veg in here they will be fed in a different feeding enclosure as i prefer to feed them one by one that way i can keep accurate records of what and who is eating what. also allows me to give high doses of calcium to pregnant females.... so shouldnt cause any issues but i guess time will tell..


----------



## The Roach Hut

HadesDragons said:


> It's looking suitably awesome already! How much does that thing weight though?! I'm not sure I'd fancy trying to shift that around too much...
> 
> I love the ventilation system as well - maybe one day it will become a more mainstream way of controlling MVBs...
> 
> The beardies should love all the nooks and crannies in there (as will insects :whistling2 - because you've gone for such a powerful MVB it should be fine for the beardies to make full use of all the little hidey holes and shaded areas.
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished - you've done a top job so far mate!


 oh yeah its not that heavy its just the size but 2 guys can lift it to head height if u wanted to move it any distance i guess id need 4 people but considering im a firefighter and work on a watch of 15 guys im sure i could find the help if the need ever arose. lol


----------



## The Roach Hut

brl21 said:


> Blimey, very impressive! :2thumb:


 thanks ul be able to see the completed thing by end of febuary so keep checking


----------



## chondro13

bloody hell - thats a BIG viv! breathtaking, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## philipniceguy

looks great the finished thing will look stunning:no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler

JESUS!! My first thoughts were HOLY :censor:!!!

You have really got some talent there! Now come and do my other 2 vivs for me when your free! Pleeeeeeaseeee! :flrt:


----------



## Ally

It's looking fantastic! I greatly look forward to seeing it finished with Beardies in residence.


----------



## ady365d

looking great mate, iv done a similar thing but on a smaller scale and made it removeable for cleaning , are you going to seal it at all , i did mine but it made it shiny wich i didnt think lookeed so good so painted over it again ! i love the ventilation system ! 

oh may sound a stupid question but what a mvb is it a mercury vapour bulb? like a power sun ?

look forward to the updated pictures!


----------



## weelad

wow VERY nice! i hope too do something like this one day its the rock part i think id mess up on though lol


----------



## steve moss

massive viv!!: victory: just drop me a pm when your ready to do mine!!!:lol2::lol2::mf_dribble:


----------



## Danielle_c

wow, i am in :flrt:with your viv, so want to do something like that to all my vivs, can i ask what sort of plants are you putting in there?


----------



## rentonsmum

That's amazing - more inspiration:2thumb: Would the bathroom extractor you used work on a smaller viv do you think or would it be too powerful?


----------



## cmmercer

WOW!!!! Puts my ideas to shame lol!!! That looks amazing, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## The Roach Hut

ady365d said:


> looking great mate, iv done a similar thing but on a smaller scale and made it removeable for cleaning , are you going to seal it at all , i did mine but it made it shiny wich i didnt think lookeed so good so painted over it again ! i love the ventilation system !
> 
> oh may sound a stupid question but what a mvb is it a mercury vapour bulb? like a power sun ?
> 
> look forward to the updated pictures!


 yeah those are the bulbs however i wouldnt use the powersun as they tend to be a little inferior do not give out the same sort of UV either. the best on the market is the megaray and im using the biggest one u can buy with out going into the zoo range. u need to know what ur doing and have a solar meter if ur intending on using big MVB's though as you could cause damage if you put it too close... and your animals must have places to get out of the UV it produces. same as they would in the wild.


----------



## The Roach Hut

weelad said:


> wow VERY nice! i hope too do something like this one day its the rock part i think id mess up on though lol


 give it a go, this is my first time at doing the backround and its not as hard as you think


----------



## The Roach Hut

Danielle_c said:


> wow, i am in :flrt:with your viv, so want to do something like that to all my vivs, can i ask what sort of plants are you putting in there?


 i have a hundred quids worth of plants going in, all dif types of cati and scrub type plants il be doing a breakdown at the end which will show u where i got everything from and prices


----------



## The Roach Hut

rentonsmum said:


> That's amazing - more inspiration:2thumb: Would the bathroom extractor you used work on a smaller viv do you think or would it be too powerful?


 it would work on something like a 5x2x2 but anything smaller would be too powerful, then i would suggest using what andy did on his build the link in the first sentence of the post


----------



## The Roach Hut

Thanks for all your kind words guys. i can't wait to get it done... got to paint the sky next and then seal it all. I have a little bit of a gimmick going in just for the laugh factor but ul see that in later pics. the lighting has to be staged and the front attached. so still a bit left to do but should have it all done by 20th feb


----------



## rentonsmum

We've decided on a 5 x 2 x 2 so I think we'll probably try the bathroom extractor you've used. We've also come up with a design for the inside now and will be discussing the shell construction with Renton's grandad tomorrow. Both you and Andy have really given us food for thought and limitless ideas, great job : victory:


----------



## Velenon

Very sexy man i did the same thing but you just took it to a whole other level, that thing is hugh! Other advantage of doing this, polystyrene = insulation


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

cant wait to see it finished!
How may beardies you housing in there?


----------



## Farske

Fan-clucking-tastic!

Thats brilliant, I've been looking at habitats as i intend to build my own custom one come summer. Mad skills mate!


----------



## The Roach Hut

rentonsmum said:


> We've decided on a 5 x 2 x 2 so I think we'll probably try the bathroom extractor you've used. We've also come up with a design for the inside now and will be discussing the shell construction with Renton's grandad tomorrow. Both you and Andy have really given us food for thought and limitless ideas, great job : victory:


 Thats great its a much better way to regulate the temps in your viv and leaves the lights on when they should be on.. and not plunge your dragons into complete darkness


----------



## The Roach Hut

hubert_cumberdale said:


> cant wait to see it finished!
> How may beardies you housing in there?


 prob about 4 maybe 5 females see how much space is used with them climbing around rocks there plenty of basking so see how it goes


----------



## The Roach Hut

Velenon said:


> Very sexy man i did the same thing but you just took it to a whole other level, that thing is hugh! Other advantage of doing this, polystyrene = insulation


 yeah shouls keep them warm lol and yes its huge a mamoth job to be honest and no point anyone attempting it if u not got a few months spare.. i estimate the hourse just to cut the foam up to be around about 270 hrs cause i wanted each rock built individually so its taken time and i have wished many times it would just end. but now its there and all i need now is a little more cash to finish it


----------



## The Roach Hut

Farske said:


> Fan-clucking-tastic!
> 
> Thats brilliant, I've been looking at habitats as i intend to build my own custom one come summer. Mad skills mate!


 you should def have a go. its not as hard as u think, if u dont like it just start again on the carving its very forgiving


----------



## lil_jo84

That's some very lucky dragons you have there, sure they will all love and enjoy there new home

Wish it was mine lol


----------



## fran2491

one question lol when can you come and do mine waw it looks great fab job:flrt:


----------



## jackyboy

That viv is the dogs dangly bits :lol2:

i want one like that for my beardies


----------



## The Roach Hut

fran2491 said:


> one question lol when can you come and do mine waw it looks great fab job:flrt:


 Lol dont think il be doing anyone elses lol this took long enough its nearly finished and should be updated by the 15 or 16th of this month. im hoping to enter in pic of the month comp so need to get it done. all the painting is now finished and in process of sealing it. then we are cooking with gas.



jackyboy said:


> That viv is the dogs dangly bits :lol2:
> 
> i want one like that for my beardies


Thanks nearly done will be worth the hard work and wait. hopefully when i input it into the POTM comp and if it gets thru to final hoefully ppl will vote for me.


----------



## xsmithx2

im making one for my beardie but just the background

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/252715-bearded-dragon-background.html


----------



## Amazon29

Fantastic!


----------



## The Roach Hut

Right its time for an update. I have finished the painting and added some plants, all i need to do now is get the sand and we cooking with gas.

First i painted the floor a nice grey just to give it all an even coat









then i started to paint the sky i choose a deep blue for this and it is quite dramatic as you can see. there are a few pics showing different stages of this



















While i had the blue paint out i decided to paint the middle section of the feeding bowls as i inted to add a small bowl of water as some of my females will drink out of it. I know dragons dont need water in their enclosures, however i am of the opinion that if they want to drink its there.










Now its time to start adding clouds i didnt just want a plain sky so thought i would try my hand at clouds. they not the best but think it does the job



















Right now all that is done and its been coated in 3 coats of matt varnish its time to add the plants. I spent over £100 just on plants here but i think the effect is more than worth it as well as further enhancing the hide area, this will enable the dragons to get away from the Megaray should the wish to.. sleight prob the Megaray not installed as when i collected it from shop today it was already blown but i will do this when adding the face frame.



















Well thats it so far.. I need to add the sand and then the internals are finished. I hope yopu like it when i do the third part on finalisation i will give a full break down of costs and where i got each item from, so if any of you want to do this then you wont have to run around looking for stuff.

On a final note before i go. If you like what you see then please come to the POTM section as i will be adding it for this months competition and if i make the final i would greatly appreciate your votes..

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

Here is a couple of larger pics to help you see the details



















hope thats easier to see.

Tony


----------



## HadesDragons

The larger photos aren't showing up properly but from the smaller ones it looks incredible!

Cracking job mate!


----------



## The Roach Hut

for some reason im havin issues with photobucket, but il try and sort them 

and thanks andy. got to sort the sand and get some dragons on there for the comp lol


----------



## zetec rob

Looking forward to seeing the finnished item, some great ideas you got.

Might have to pinch some when i build the new viv for the corns. :blush:


----------



## The Roach Hut

ok here the larger pics again




































































































il post more when i find the colour of sand i want to use...hope u like it so far


----------



## jackyboy

Wow it looks amazing

will looks great once bearedies are in


----------



## gecko dude

HOLY CRAP THAT IS STUNNING YOU WILL DEFO HAVE MY VOTE FOR [POTM]:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Thanks guys i appreciate all the positive responces. should be in comp in a few days. so look out for it when voting time comes...


----------



## rentonsmum

That's amazing, I love the sky. Well worth all the effort :no1: I'll be voting for you :2thumb:


----------



## robbiepurvis1309

1 word
AMAZING
seriously you have skills


----------



## charlie

My god, that Viv is absolutely awesome.


----------



## zetec rob

You must have some size living room :lol2:

If one of mine comes out half as good as yours, i'll be over the moon:lol2:


----------



## The Roach Hut

zetec rob said:


> You must have some size living room :lol2:
> 
> If one of mine comes out half as good as yours, i'll be over the moon:lol2:


 I have an integral garage thats been converted to house all my reps. when finished il have 2 8x3x3 4 4x2x2 and 3 6x3x3 as well as a feeding station a bank of rearing vivs and 1 fridge 1 freezer and 1 fridge thats been converted into an incubator. so will be cool when finished but its gonna be a long term project as this viv has taken 4 months to build due to its size and having to wait til i am paid each month to get to the next stage.

Thanks guys for all you compliments. Anyone who likes this should give it a go. all you need is to get inspired as i did with Andy's viv and take it from there. this is the first fake backround i have done so anyone can do it if i can. just get a picture in your mind, research it and have a go. then everyone can have reps that benefit from habitats that are a little closer to what they live in.

Tony


----------



## ianryan

All I can say is :notworthy::notworthy::2thumb::notworthy::notworthy:. Simply stunning matey.


----------



## lola

FireDragon said:


> oh yeah its not that heavy its just the size but 2 guys can lift it to head height if u wanted to move it any distance i guess id need 4 people but *considering im a firefighter and work on a watch of 15 guys im sure i could find the help if the need ever arose*. lol


 
Oooooooh well guys I've got a B-I-G aviary to dismantle and rebuild to a different design so COME ON DOWN...... :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Seriously though this is a flippin' BRILLIANT viv and I'll bet those people who thought up the Thomson holiday advert on tv where they build the beach scene read this thread first!!!!!!!


----------



## The Roach Hut

lola said:


> Oooooooh well guys I've got a B-I-G aviary to dismantle and rebuild to a different design so COME ON DOWN...... :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Seriously though this is a flippin' BRILLIANT viv and I'll bet those people who thought up the Thomson holiday advert on tv where they build the beach scene read this thread first!!!!!!!


 lol thats funny well here it is with sand and dragons in, i have left the face frame off for the pics ready for POTM so if you like please vote


----------



## lola

*W-O-W......absolutely absolutely brilliant *- looking at the pics those beardies look almost posed - you sure they climbed up there themselves and they're not plastic models???!!!! Lovely colours on each one


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> JESUS!! My first thoughts were HOLY :censor:!!!
> 
> You have really got some talent there! Now come and do my other 2 vivs for me when your free! Pleeeeeeaseeee! :flrt:


 lol from what i see becky u dont need any help lol yours look awesum


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

that is absolutely amazing, honestly, best viv i have ever seen, and so much satisfaction you must have got from the amazing final result, i bet your so proud!


----------



## jeepers

Awesome!!


----------



## Tommy123

Thats just amazingggg!!!!


----------



## The Roach Hut

Right a couple of pics with the face frame fitted just need to give another coat of stain and then add runners for the glass.



















Tony


----------



## Fcukangel

That looks amazing!


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman

One of the best vivs I've ever seen!

In the top left what's that long, grey, trailing plant/thing?


----------



## The Roach Hut

Morgan Freeman said:


> One of the best vivs I've ever seen!
> 
> In the top left what's that long, grey, trailing plant/thing?


 its called Louisiana Moss this is the 100cm version and other other corner is the 50cm version i bought them off ebay from a guy called
thefishandpetpad. hope that helps


----------



## fran2491

wow hun its fab pls come and do me one:flrt:you defo have my vote its fab cant wait to see it with doors on and all done :flrt:


----------



## thetomahawkkid58

wow tony, that is one superb vivarium, best ive seen !!!!, im in the middle of builing mine......hope it turns out half as good as yours. top job mate.


----------



## jamie and janie

surely potm winner suberb viv build mate you should be extremly proud best i have seen!


----------



## The Roach Hut

thetomahawkkid58 said:


> wow tony, that is one superb vivarium, best ive seen !!!!, im in the middle of builing mine......hope it turns out half as good as yours. top job mate.


 
Im sure it will be as good as mine if not better. i think that the biggest problem with most people when it comes to fake backrounds is that they dont even try. or when they do they rush it. set aside time and research into how to do things i spent 2 months reading other ppls posts on how to do it and then spent 4 months doing it myself... il be interested to seeing yours mate.



jamie and janie said:


> surely potm winner suberb viv build mate you should be extremly proud best i have seen!


Thanks for your praise and saying it should be winner wish i shared ur views there are so many excellent vivs been posted in potm this month its anybodies game. but hope you will all vote when the time comes if i make the final..

cheers

Tony


----------



## Jb1432

FireDragon said:


> lol thats funny well here it is with sand and dragons in, i have left the face frame off for the pics ready for POTM so if you like please vote


 
Is that a gravid female i see on the far right? A very white one: victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Jb1432 said:


> Is that a gravid female i see on the far right? A very white one: victory:


 It was she laid 2 days ago 26 nice little perly white eggs


----------



## shootinglou79

Amazing setup!!!! those beardies are very lucky, beautiful also :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

shootinglou79 said:


> Amazing setup!!!! those beardies are very lucky, beautiful also :2thumb:


 thanks i appreciate it hopefully get into final for POTM i worked my gutts out on it as it what i always wanted top do for them


----------



## shootinglou79

FireDragon said:


> thanks i appreciate it hopefully get into final for POTM i worked my gutts out on it as it what i always wanted top do for them


 

Well there should be no problems with winning : victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut

shootinglou79 said:


> Well there should be no problems with winning : victory:


Thanks hun. always nice to see people like what i worked hard on, makes it worth while. its all well and good people from u family saying it looks ok, but always better to get the views of other people who keep reps to give their opinions, its then you get a true feeling of how it is..

thanks


----------



## bhoy67

u need to send me some good pics once its finished and the dragons are in nice work m8


----------



## Andy_WSM

Oh wow! I don't even keep bearded dragons but so want a Viv like this (and some Dragons now!).

What a great project :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Andy_WSM said:


> Oh wow! I don't even keep bearded dragons but so want a Viv like this (and some Dragons now!).
> 
> What a great project :2thumb:


 thanks mate. give it a go its not as hard as you think and u just need to have an idea of what you want. read up about how to do things and have a bash.. and if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask :2thumb:

if i make final in picture of the month competition dont forget to vote.. cheers

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

bhoy67 said:


> u need to send me some good pics once its finished and the dragons are in nice work m8


 will do fella its nearly done just need glass and a little more painting to outside of viv but im now skint til 15th of next month.


----------



## The Roach Hut

Oh just an update. MVB now in its 275 watt and all working its giving me 236 uw/cm2 at 2 feet and will be close to natural daylight as its possible to get. beardies have plenty of places they can get to avoid the UVA and UVB if they so desire as in the wild. Im hoping this will now bring out natural and instinctive behaviours. I have played around with the timings and will take pics of the lighting for different times of the day for you asap


----------



## Andy_WSM

FireDragon said:


> thanks mate. give it a go its not as hard as you think and u just need to have an idea of what you want. read up about how to do things and have a bash.. and if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask :2thumb:
> 
> if i make final in picture of the month competition dont forget to vote.. cheers
> 
> Tony



Me = Practical yes, artistic no. So while I could knock up a box and wire the lighting up, I could never make it look anything like yours.

I certainly will vote - don't forget to post back here when it's voting time to remind people like me :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

well guys i just made top 10 in POTM comp be glad of your votes

tony


----------



## zeus7

Holy Moly! Just come across this - tell you what mate - I remember seeing a pile of bricks and some female artists unmade bed in the Tate gallery. Well if thats art - what is this? 
An absolutely stunning piece of work - regardless of what its for. You have a gift.
Hypothetical question - have you thought what a realistic price you would put on this? Looking at what you pay for some crappy backgrounds etc, I would have to say this must be approaching 4 figures.
Make another one - we all want to see how you can top this.
Kudos.


----------



## Andy_WSM

FireDragon said:


> well guys i just made top 10 in POTM comp be glad of your votes
> 
> tony


Where & how do we vote?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

OMG! I can't close my mouth!:mf_dribble:

Mate! You are super talented and the amount of time, money and effort has finally paid off.

I'm gobsmacked! I really am! :notworthy:That's a f-ing work of art!

Now your giving me ideas! But I kinda of feel theirs something missing in your viv?? A train track! :lol2:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> OMG! I can't close my mouth!:mf_dribble:
> 
> Mate! You are super talented and the amount of time, money and effort has finally paid off.
> 
> I'm gobsmacked! I really am! :notworthy:That's a f-ing work of art!
> 
> Now your giving me ideas! But I kinda of feel theirs something missing in your viv?? A train track! :lol2:


 Thanks becky. the sand has tonned down a little now thank god, but it has taken so long the MVB is in and face frame on all i need now is the glass and finish the exterior.... hopefully my dragons will enjoy. i finished it in time too as we found out my GF is 3 months preg so if i left it any longer wouldnt have been able to do it again.


----------



## The Roach Hut

Andy_WSM said:


> Where & how do we vote?


 click on the rfuk icon at top of page scroll down to the POTM section, click on the picture of the month finals and vote


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Awww your gonna be a daddy!! CONGRATULATIONS:2thumb:

So when can i book you to come and do my 2 vivs then? :lol2: I make great Tea and I bake nice cakes too!.


----------



## The Roach Hut

zeus7 said:


> Holy Moly! Just come across this - tell you what mate - I remember seeing a pile of bricks and some female artists unmade bed in the Tate gallery. Well if thats art - what is this?
> An absolutely stunning piece of work - regardless of what its for. You have a gift.
> Hypothetical question - have you thought what a realistic price you would put on this? Looking at what you pay for some crappy backgrounds etc, I would have to say this must be approaching 4 figures.
> Make another one - we all want to see how you can top this.
> Kudos.


well i estimate it cost me around 700 but wont know final figure until i add it all up. but that includes carcas ventilation MVB's and everything u see. the full thread here if u want to see the process
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/247228-my-8ft-x-4ft-x.html
when its completely finished i will make a list of prices and where i got stuff so everyone can see final cost... the ploystirene cost nearly 120 quid due to the sheer size..

I appreciate everybody's votes in the POTM Comp and want to thank everyone for their comments it means so much to me

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> Awww your gonna be a daddy!! CONGRATULATIONS:2thumb:
> 
> So when can i book you to come and do my 2 vivs then? :lol2: I make great Tea and I bake nice cakes too!.


 yeah i have a 5 year old with x wife and GF has kids with her x but we now got one of our own on the way... be nice it will tie all the kids together... i have to say ur OH is awesum on the air brushing and love the skull one. i still think you should put red led's in the eyes though lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler

FireDragon said:


> yeah i have a 5 year old with x wife and GF has kids with her x but we now got one of our own on the way... be nice it will tie all the kids together... i have to say ur OH is awesum on the air brushing and love the skull one. i still think you should put red led's in the eyes though lol


 
Ok i'll put red led's in the skull's eye sockets if........you put a train track in your viv!. LOL. And put a train pushing a delorian.


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> Ok i'll put red led's in the skull's eye sockets if........you put a train track in your viv!. LOL. And put a train pushing a delorian.


 I think between us we could set up a few films lol. il see what i can borrow before dragons go in proper dont know if i can get a delorean model though


----------



## Becky Wheeler

here ya go!! PMSL :lol2:

WELLY TY4173 Back to the Future Part II De Lorean Time Machine die cast model


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> here ya go!! PMSL :lol2:
> 
> WELLY TY4173 Back to the Future Part II De Lorean Time Machine die cast model


 added to my favs will get on payday money tight after viv and need to sort train track out next lol


----------



## waras

That is simply mouthwateringly beautiful, jawdroppingly stunning..it's just...wow!!


----------



## The Roach Hut

waras said:


> That is simply mouthwateringly beautiful, jawdroppingly stunning..it's just...wow!!


 well thanks for your comment now go Vote for me in the POTM comp lol. on a serious note i appreciate the compliment


----------



## Andy_WSM

FireDragon said:


> click on the rfuk icon at top of page scroll down to the POTM section, click on the picture of the month finals and vote


Voted. Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Andy_WSM said:


> Voted. Good luck :2thumb:


 thanks mate :notworthy:


----------



## Alibags

That really does look brill am about to start mine this weekend just worried about the carving and the painting getting colour right.


----------



## The Roach Hut

well the carving is very forgiving just cut the sides off and dont keep everything the same size... make up bigger pieces with double or treble bits and carve as a whole it gives a more natural look.. as for painting give it a grey backround or red and then start from there find a couple of dark browns or greys then some lighter ones just take your time. if u get it wrong just repaint over it. u cant get it wrong. mine looked a mess until the last coat went on..

good luck


----------



## ilovetoads2

Jb1432 said:


> Is that a gravid female i see on the far right? A very white one: victory:


 
I dont like lizards myself...but you have done an excellent job. It is great to see someone go all out for their animals...Can I ask how much the glass and runners cost for such a large area...and how thick the glass is? (just in case I missed it in your 11 pages of praise) :no1:


----------



## The Roach Hut

ilovetoads2 said:


> I dont like lizards myself...but you have done an excellent job. It is great to see someone go all out for their animals...Can I ask how much the glass and runners cost for such a large area...and how thick the glass is? (just in case I missed it in your 11 pages of praise) :no1:


 glass will cost around 50 quid and i managed to get a real deal on runners 8ft length for top bottom and sides for 12 quid but it was a one off. its 6mm glass


----------



## Kustom

that look pritty god damn good lol


----------



## anna2008

hubert_cumberdale said:


> cant wait to see it finished!
> How may beardies you housing in there?



i notice you watch the salad finger cartoons aswell then lol


----------



## Jinja

An amazing amount of blood, sweat and tears have gone in to that. Extremely impressive.....


----------



## The Roach Hut

CupidStunt said:


> that look pritty god damn good lol


 Thanks its hard to get the scale of it in pictures 



Jinja said:


> An amazing amount of blood, sweat and tears have gone in to that. Extremely impressive.....


You have no idea :lol2: but always said i would build the viv of my dreams one day and this is it. Its taken a long time 4 months so far and still not finished but i was researching for months and months before that.

I have one thing to say to people on here though. This is my first time at fake rock walls and if i can do it anyone can. All you need is a little patients and and idea. I have to say thanks to Andy (Hadesdragon) for my inspiration.


JUST GIVE IT A GO YOU CAN DO IT TOO!


----------



## Becky Wheeler

FireDragon said:


> Thanks its hard to get the scale of it in pictures
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea :lol2: but always said i would build the viv of my dreams one day and this is it. Its taken a long time 4 months so far and still not finished but i was researching for months and months before that.
> 
> I have one thing to say to people on here though. This is my first time at fake rock walls and if i can do it anyone can. All you need is a little patients and and idea. I have to say thanks to Andy (Hadesdragon) for my inspiration.
> 
> 
> JUST GIVE IT A GO YOU CAN DO IT TOO!


Well you certainly have patience mate and a creative mind too. BTW you got my vote! :notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> Well you certainly have patience mate and a creative mind too. BTW you got my vote! :notworthy:


I noticed hun and thanks i appreciate all peoplse vote, but i cant mind losing to condro's viv as its superb and at the end of the day its all about community here. I just wanted to share what i did with others and maybe help them create better environments for they reptiles. after all it all about them not us..

The great things about this site is people are willing to help if people just ask!


----------



## copperlid

omg that's amazing. Definitely gonna give it a go when I collect my beardie viv in a couple of days. One question. What do you seal it with that won't harm the critters?


----------



## The Roach Hut

copperlid said:


> omg that's amazing. Definitely gonna give it a go when I collect my beardie viv in a couple of days. One question. What do you seal it with that won't harm the critters?


 you can use pva yaht varnish or apoxy resin but ul need to leave to dry completely until the smell has gone


----------



## bennett

Tony very very impressive:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## The Roach Hut

bennett said:


> Tony very very impressive:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 thanks


----------



## The Roach Hut

well guys everything is now all done face frame is added and galss and mvb and dragons in what hope you all like it. if u have any questions just shout il be happy to help














































All the lighting is now working in the correct sequences and the ventilation only comes on now and then during the day so got all the bulb wattages perfect. dragons behaviours have all changed they are much more lively now and run around like loons lol

Tony


----------



## malazak

Thats amazing any zoo would be proud of a display like that.

A beardie Palace.....:notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

cheers fella. i just want to say how greatful i am for those who have followed my build over the long months.. |I havent forgotten about those that voted for me in the POTM comp either. it was greatfully appreciated.

I have one thing to anyone who was thinking of doing something similar

GIVE IT A GO

Its not as hard as it looks and providing you take your time and do some research as i did then you get something you are real proud of. It doesnt have to be in something of this size it could be in something as small as a 2 x 2 x 2 just scale the whole thing down and the sizes of rocks. so the idea can be used for almost anything.

There are many many superb vivs on this site where people have built their own back wall, just email them and ask questions im sure they won't mind. afterall thats what i did. I constanlty asked Andy (hadesdragon) on how he did his and then that helped me to gain the knowledge to create mine.

So with that Thanks again Andy

Tony


----------



## Jackie-C

how much was the glass????


----------



## The Roach Hut

Jackie-C said:


> how much was the glass????


 the glass for this was £75 quid


----------



## Dweebster

AWESOME job there FireDragon :2thumb: :no1: :2thumb:

I wondered if u could give me some detailed info on your lighting and how u run them as i want to do similar thing in viv i am building @ min. i want it more like his natural habitat.


----------



## The Roach Hut

Ok there are 4 lights in total an MVB megaray which is the main heat source and also provides the UVa and UVB its currently putting out between 250 -300 uw/cm2 so it is as close to natural daylight in ozz that ur going to get. There are 2 100 watt spots one at either end and there is also a 6ft flourcent tube which is for tropical fish tanks its a daylight glo bulb in there. the reason for this is that it helps to balance out the rest of the spectrum that the MVB does not cover so gives a better light within the viv and makes the colours stand out more.

first thing in the morning the left hand spot comes on around 7am and will stay on til 8.30 where the right one will also come on this slowly warms up the viv providing small amounts of light within the viv enough to wake the dragoins up but not giving to much heat. at 9am the flurecent light switches on so now i have 3 bulbs on.

this stays like this until 11am when the MVB turns on and the left hand spot turns off so still only 3 bulbs on herethis stays like this just adding a lot more heat and uvb and uva iinto the viv until 12.30 when the left hand spot turns back on which means that just after mid day all the bulbs are on.

this stays like this til 3.30pm where the left hand spot turns off again. at 6pm the MVB turns off and the left hand spot comes back on. this is the end of the MVB for the day. the flourecent turns off at 7pm and at 7.30 we are down tojust the left hand spot. this will stay on until around 8.30 - 9pm where everything shuts off giving a gradual diminishing light and coolness within the viv.

however u must make sure your reps have somewhere where they can escape from this intensity of UVB during the day and plenty of basking sites.

None of these lights have habistats on them as the lighting is there to provide what is needed throughout the day. this is why a ventilation system was built in. if the cool end get hotter than 85 then the fan will kick in and suck out the hot air until it drops beloew 85... the lights are balanced that well that i might only here the fan come on a couple of times a day for a min or two.

The MVB is currently at 2FT from the main basking site and im using a 275watt megaray for this size of viv.
It is all controlled with digital timer switches and took a little playing around to get the right temps and effects but its working real well now and the dragons love it in there, to the point where i can open the door and none of them will even attempt to come out... it has changed their personalities and they seem much happier to be able to have a more natural exisitance.

anyway i hope this answers your question for you if not ask me more im here to help

Tony


----------



## thetomahawkkid58

genius mate...............pure genius :no1:


----------



## The Roach Hut

thetomahawkkid58 said:


> genius mate...............pure genius :no1:


 lol if u say mate thanks lol


----------



## Lokian

*Wow*

This is just amazing!:notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Lokian said:


> This is just amazing!:notworthy:


 hey thanks

Tony


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hehehe you are definately the master of creating beautiful enclosures mate!! Now when are you coming around to do mine! huh! huh! I make great cuppa tea and cake! :whistling2:


----------



## lilworm

Wow indeed a stunning viv, :no1:


i look at my poor beardies viv now and feel guilty.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Aww hun! Really all you need is time, patience and a little creativity! It can be loads of fun to do!! all you need is to cover the walls with a flat poly sheet and then cut out odd shapes and stick them on. If it don't quite look right then it's easy to alter/change. Same goes for the grouting and painting too!!

It's messy and it's fun all rolled into one!! Great for the kids to join in aswell!! Look at Firedragons!! and this was his first attempt! I think?


----------



## The Roach Hut

Becky Wheeler said:


> Aww hun! Really all you need is time, patience and a little creativity! It can be loads of fun to do!! all you need is to cover the walls with a flat poly sheet and then cut out odd shapes and stick them on. If it don't quite look right then it's easy to alter/change. Same goes for the grouting and painting too!!
> 
> It's messy and it's fun all rolled into one!! Great for the kids to join in aswell!! Look at Firedragons!! and this was his first attempt! I think?


 thanks becky and yeah first attempt... anyone can do this and becky has some awesum ideas with things like skulls and stuff so the list to what u can do is endless. just get creative as becky says and use ur imagination.

If u can percieve it. U can achieve it! just try thats the first step


----------



## otb2

Looks awesome mate!

What colours did you use in the paint?

Cheers!


----------



## The Roach Hut

otb2 said:


> Looks awesome mate!
> 
> What colours did you use in the paint?
> 
> Cheers!


red, grey, yellow orcher, burnt umber, raw siena, raw umber


----------



## fatbloke

u got sum lucky dragons people :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

lol its all about giving them the best u possibly can in captivity:lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Now that is how all reps should be kept.Awesome build, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Roach Hut

reptile_man_08 said:


> Now that is how all reps should be kept.Awesome build, thanks for sharing.


 Thanks mate, very much appreciated although i doubt a cham or iggy be too impressed :lol2:


----------



## JotnJosie

stunning


----------



## dmiles310

amazing. what sequences have you got your lights running on. 

i am thinking of doing something similar dont think it will be as big as yours OH wont allow it.


----------



## bassy 1019

you should take to building for a living, very good for the animals, you are a credit. very impressive:no1:


----------



## reptile boy

*build*

very very niceee best iv seing bi far quality 5 stars from me pal..


----------



## becky-c123

one word WOW.. its amazing . i know im a bit late as it was started ages ago but only just saw it.. absolutly amazing ! :2thumb:


----------



## kieran8143

if you ever decide to do this for a living, put me down for your first customer.

amazing, no other words for it. dont take this the wrong way and if its too close to home thats fine but would you pm the rough overall cost of this? very interested in having a go myself.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Wow !


----------



## The Roach Hut

Thanks for all the great responses guys it is appreciated.

tony


----------



## Nodders

New to the site and just saw this , absolutely brilliant , home from home , hats off to you and anyone who creates these habitats , this is how they should be kept  Now , how about doing mine :flrt:


----------



## r6paul

Not noticed this before but what a cracking read!

Good work!

Paul


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks for the kind words guys:whistling2:


----------



## tortoiseman

well wot a viv smart or wot verry nice mate


----------



## The Roach Hut

cheers tortoiseman i appreciate it


----------



## mark elliott

second to none


----------



## The Roach Hut

cheers mate


----------



## dgreenway2005

very nice viv


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks


----------



## andy_771

:2thumb:That has to be the best viv i have ever seen well done:no1::no1:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Thanks for that i appreciate it


----------



## IndigoFire

That is absoloutle brilliant!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Im hoping to start my own DIY vivarium soon. 
Any ideas on how much this cost all together? :blush:


----------



## The Roach Hut

IndigoFire said:


> That is absoloutle brilliant!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Im hoping to start my own DIY vivarium soon.
> Any ideas on how much this cost all together? :blush:


 I think its cost me around 900 all in thats with over 100 quid worth of plants. ventilation and all the lighting, foam and stuff


----------



## dgreenway2005

coming on nicely


----------



## The Roach Hut

:notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

heres the link for the video as promised for those who followed the build. again thanks for the support and hope you like it

Tony

YouTube - My Bearded Dragons Vivarium With Fake Rock Walls


----------



## turpin's corner

Awesome, absolutely awesome.... :gasp:

.. and I was going to just paint some old cornflake boxes to look like office blocks.. :crazy:

Time to rethink my plans... Truly inspirational thread mate, you should feel proud..


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks mate its appreciated hope you all like the video gives an idea what u can do with a little effort. everyone should try it it is not hard at all


----------



## slakey

Can you give me some of your money please  aha

Stunning vivarium.


----------



## The Roach Hut

slakey said:


> Can you give me some of your money please  aha
> 
> Stunning vivarium.


 i got none now lol


----------



## slakey

*Damn, would you like another Male Beardie?

I may be thinking about making my own viv, if it'll be cheaper then buying :/
*


----------



## The Roach Hut

slakey said:


> *Damn, would you like another Male Beardie?*
> 
> *I may be thinking about making my own viv, if it'll be cheaper then buying :/*


 lol no thanks got what i need im in middle of getting some leatherbacks


----------



## jschristy

You've just given me some inspiration for my Rhino Iggy's new viv. I'm going kind of do what you did, but with wood. I'm going to use tree stumps and logs and the such. Also, I love your lighting description and the way the fan works to draw out excess heat. I would be interested in a detailed write-up of the fan/ventilation system (if you have one, PM it to me please).:notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

jschristy said:


> You've just given me some inspiration for my Rhino Iggy's new viv. I'm going kind of do what you did, but with wood. I'm going to use tree stumps and logs and the such. Also, I love your lighting description and the way the fan works to draw out excess heat. I would be interested in a detailed write-up of the fan/ventilation system (if you have one, PM it to me please).:notworthy:


 i dont have one atm but see what i can do when i get some time


----------



## The Roach Hut

ok this is what im doing i am going to build one for a 4x2x2 starting on the 15th of this month. i will post pics of this and work out the price from there. this one will be available to the first person to ask for it .

Tony


----------



## beardies_r_us

:gasp: WOW!! :2thumb::no1:

That is amazing!! simply the BEST viv i have ever seen! and well worth the money! Do you have 5 or 6 beardies in there? are they male/female? they look really happy 

Im curious now, what did you use to make the rock features? and how are they so strong? i mean, how do your beardies climb on it without it falling off? :lol2:


----------



## The Roach Hut

if u read the whole post it explains everythings for u


----------



## beardies_r_us

ok, i'll get my reading head on  lol


----------



## dragon40

Nice Viv M8


----------



## scotty110788

Speechless m8, that is amazing, just wathed video, your dragons look so chilled out lol its like the hilton for them :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

thanks


----------



## JackieL

You are an extremely talented man :lol2:. What you have achieved is absolutely superb. Well done.


----------



## shonny

wow thats amazing...id love to make my own viv but afraid id mess it up! x


----------



## The Roach Hut

shonny said:


> wow thats amazing...id love to make my own viv but afraid id mess it up! x


 im in mjiddle of working ouyt if i can build the backrounds for a living search for my thread


----------



## Hoolibugs

That is absolutely stunning. Wish I was a bit more flush - I would employ you to come and do some vivs for me!


----------



## The Roach Hut

Sarah-Louise Darwin said:


> That is absolutely stunning. Wish I was a bit more flush - I would employ you to come and do some vivs for me!


 check out my thread in the classified section im starting to do just the backrounds and they wont be too expensive so a lot of people should be able to afford them

Tony


----------



## leeh1985

Just been reading through the whole post and wanted to say that what you have made there is a master piece!

That is an excellent vivarium you have built there and I hope you are proud of what you have achieved!

Well done bud!


----------



## ChrisNE

Best viv i've ever seen on here mate, by a country mile. Bet you've inspired alot of others to do the same. You've got some lucky reps. :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

lhreptiles said:


> Just been reading through the whole post and wanted to say that what you have made there is a master piece!
> 
> That is an excellent vivarium you have built there and I hope you are proud of what you have achieved!
> 
> Well done bud!


 hey thanks mate


----------



## The Roach Hut

ChrisNE said:


> Best viv i've ever seen on here mate, by a country mile. Bet you've inspired alot of others to do the same. You've got some lucky reps. :2thumb:


 that was the reason for the viv to get others to try it for themselves


----------



## Willdbow

*Wow*

Thats incredible im thinking of doing the same thing in my beardies cage.
But i have a few questions:
1. What foam did you use?
2.Wont it melt on the basking spot?
3.Did you use ploystrene as a base and then mould it with grout.?

:2thumb::2thumb:Thanks:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Willdbow said:


> Thats incredible im thinking of doing the same thing in my beardies cage.
> But i have a few questions:
> 1. What foam did you use?
> 2.Wont it melt on the basking spot?
> 3.Did you use ploystrene as a base and then mould it with grout.?
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb:Thanks:2thumb::2thumb:


 yes i used polystirene and then grouted it if u read the whole post it shows u step by step on how to do it and no it doesnt melt


----------



## Willdbow

:2thumb:Thanks:2thumb:


I didnt understand because you said 'foam work' so the 'foam' is ploystrene with grout


----------



## The Roach Hut

Willdbow said:


> :2thumb:Thanks:2thumb:
> 
> 
> I didnt understand because you said 'foam work' so the 'foam' is ploystrene with grout


 
thats right


----------



## Dazzetski

That is quite simply ridiculously good, you've thought of absolutely everything & made a stunning piece. Mother Nature's got her work cut out to beat this :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## The Roach Hut

Dazzetski said:


> That is quite simply ridiculously good, you've thought of absolutely everything & made a stunning piece. Mother Nature's got her work cut out to beat this :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


 Thankyou so much means a lot when ppl appreciate all the hard work that went into it


----------



## Ashtonsmum

_Just read through the whole of this post and oh my god!!! You are truly talented! That is *THE BEST* custom build Ive *EVER* seen! So much hard work time and effort has gone into this and its 100% paid off, your beardys are extremley lucky!  It just Amazing!!!_

_Keep up the good work! If I were you I'd deffinatley take this up as an extra job as how could people not be impressed by it, they'd be the best customs they could buy!_

_Im going to be buying beardies again when I move to a *bigger* house (lol) and I would love you to make one for me seriously,! People would would be very impressed by it when they visit me! _

_How big exactly is the viv? _

_Sarah_


----------



## The Roach Hut

reptile-lover said:


> _Just read through the whole of this post and oh my god!!! You are truly talented! That is *THE BEST* custom build Ive *EVER* seen! So much hard work time and effort has gone into this and its 100% paid off, your beardys are extremley lucky!  It just Amazing!!!_
> 
> _Keep up the good work! If I were you I'd deffinatley take this up as an extra job as how could people not be impressed by it, they'd be the best customs they could buy!_
> 
> _Im going to be buying beardies again when I move to a *bigger* house (lol) and I would love you to make one for me seriously,! People would would be very impressed by it when they visit me! _
> 
> _How big exactly is the viv? _
> 
> _Sarah_


 its internal dimentions are 8 foot by 3 foot by 3 foot and thanks for the compliments

tony


----------



## callum gohrisch

very cool i saw the vids on youtube amazing work nd nice roches :2thumb::no1:


----------



## The Roach Hut

callum gohrisch said:


> very cool i saw the vids on youtube amazing work nd nice roches :2thumb::no1:


 lol thanks yeah roaches doing real well


----------



## simonb-uk

hi there u have probably been asked this but what was the overall of this viv to make including the ligthing and timers???

regrads

simon:notworthy:


----------



## shortyshazz

On his youtube channel he said around £1000 but you have got to admit its the best viv out there.


----------



## The Roach Hut

yeah it was just over a grand all in and obviously the time


----------



## simonb-uk

i thinking of turning the area under my sons bed into a huge viv which will be 6', 3', 2' will this be ok for one male of will it be too big???? also when we got the dragon 2 years ago we got it with a female as advised by the pet shop but he killed her in the first 3 months and i notice that some ppl keep the females together with the males and others keep male separate...now my dragon is 2 years old and used to living alone would i be able to add say 3 female dragons onto the large viv stated above with him??? also could u advise me on the heating required for our viv and how much it may cost


----------



## The Roach Hut

Just 23 hrs left on this vivarium and 37watchers. dont miss out the chance to own the best viv around here is the link once more for those of you interested
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110471295236&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut

now sold!


----------



## Superfreak

somebody will have themselves an amazing viv


----------



## simon_uk

hi there love the viv have a look at my first attempt and let me know what u think

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/533258-my-first-fake-rock-build.html


----------



## simon_uk

did u have any issues with ur megaray when u first used it....mine keeps flickering and turning of then it seems to settle down


----------



## The Roach Hut

sounds like the balast could be faulty give them a ring and ask they will either say its fine or replace it. i never had that issue, however check ur not running it through a trickle type stat like a pulse or matt stat this ould have similar effect


----------



## simon_uk

emailed kimbos 2 days ago rang them about 10-15 times in two days and as usual can get a reply...had this when i brought the lamp ordered and paided for it on a monday and they didnt ship it until the following wednesday...and the remove all negative reviews on there website....trying to find somewhere else to buy megarays from as not using them EVER again


----------



## The Roach Hut

The only other place not associated with them is cardiff reptile center they sell them too


----------



## simon_uk

just got an email back from darren at kimbos saying they will replace the faulty bulb and there just trying to track my order now so fingers crossed did find that other company aswel after posting earlyer


----------



## simon_uk

i have just ordered a toilets extract fan off of ebay as i have two computer fans setup to extract if the temp gets too high but there not cut out for it and just been upstairs to check temp and its up to 39 at the hot end and 32 and the cool end....so once i get that it should regulate a bit better....so there will be a bit of trial and error once it arrives....also what temp do u this i should set the habibstat cooling unit to??? i have the probe at the cool end of the viv.....


----------



## simon_uk

oh new pics going up of my viv build within the hour


----------



## The Roach Hut

darrens pretty good


----------



## simon_uk

yer changed my opinion now aswell


----------



## SirLance

hey firedragon what matt varnish did you use. i wana make sure the varnish i get wont harm my beardie and will stand the test of time and the uv light


----------



## mariex4

what an outstanding job , thats the best ive seen yet 10/10 for this set up , i so want to do sumat like that but dont know were to start lol


----------



## edgar1981

brilliant viv mate, very impressed!


----------



## nichar1979

WOW that is a fantastic viv, you've done a fantastic job on that :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

Looks amazing


----------



## Billypete

Hi Tony.

Fantastic viv .... Althou just starting out , you've inspired me to have a go at this :notworthy:!! 

Did you win POTM ? 
I noticed you said you don't feed live food because of all the nooks & crannys .... would it be a major problem if you did ... surely thats what dragons would do in the wild ... search for food ... they'd be bound to miss the odd insect in almost any well decorated viv & would only really become a problem if there were loads ?? 
Was/is the megaray a better solution for taller viv's ( not fussed on having the uvb tube hanging half way down back wall ) 

Can I ring you for some advise / possibly come up and see you - i'd like 1 or 2 of your offspring :gasp: ...just the dragons thou ... if thats ok :lol2:
Cheers

Pete.


----------

